# Tropheous with Frontosa?



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

My tank consists of 4 Frontosa burundi and 6 clown loaches. One front is a huge dominant male(6-7 inches) and the other 3 are small juveniles 3-4". I am about to add 4 juvenile tropheous duboisi(sp?)

Im sure they will get along for now, but my real question is feeding them. Tropheous are almost strictly vegentarians and the frontosa and clown loaches eat protein rich foods.

Any suggestions on feeding them or advice or should I send em back to the fish store?

Tank is 90 gallons 48x18x24.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Tropheus are not "strictly vegetarians."

Any common staple food for tropheus would be fine for the fronts.

NLS would work.


----------



## jcrezach (Sep 19, 2003)

The large Frontosa may eat the small Juvi Dub's. Make sure you have plenty of rocks / hiding places.


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

*** always wondered this same question!.. i was looking on youtube and theres a vid of some together, so i asked that person how they manage to keep them together. he said, he has them in a large tank, 240Gal 8foot tank and he feeds them on opposite ends. he also feeds the Trophs alot of lettuce and greens cus only they pick at it mostly and while there on one end having that, he feeds the fronts on the other end.. im not to sure about that working. but other ppl have told me that dubs can handle a pit more protine than other Trophs with out getting bloat, but id have to agree with "myjohnson" about the NLS food, but id try to give the trophs more greens like cucumber and stuff.. on another note i do give my Fronts spirulina flakes and they love it!

.......................................................
4M- 16F, 2" Tropheus duboisi 'Maswa' - 90Gal, 2, 200GPH filtration.
8, 2.5" Frontosa burundi 90Gal, 30Gal DIY Sump.
Alot of Betta fish.
A Red Tail Boa, 2.5 feet.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ummm "one front is a huge dominant male(6-7 inches)". Errmm isn't that quite smale for a cichlid that gets to 15"?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1500
Personally I would not try and keep this species in a 48" tank (Even a good sized one like a 90 gallons 48x18x24one) let alone mix em with Tropheus, whatever the food.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A couple of issues.

4 Tropheus really isn't enough for a fish best kept in larger groups, usually 12+.

A truly large male could eat a Tropheus adult, should it decide it wants to.

Tropheus often nip the fins of frontosa, and many times can outcompete for food.

It really just isn't a very good mix.


----------



## lconeal (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the same setup i would like to see yours ill send pics of mine


----------

